# 622 - What were you charged?



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

This has been covered a little bit in other threads, but for those of you who successfully ordered the vip-622, what were you charged/are you being charged? It seems the charges are a bit inconsistent... here are all the charges that were explained to me when I ordered mine. In my situation I currently have a 301 and 510, both of which are being replaced by a single 622:

One-Time Fees
$299 - Upgrade/Install (includes $49.95 equipment handling fee)
$1 - 'Hold' fee since the 622 is a lease?
$29.95 - 'Upgrade Fee'???

Monthly Fees
$54.99 - DishHD Bronze Programming
$4.99 - Local Programming
$5 - DVR Fee
$5 - Additional Outlet Programming Fee (waived if connected to phone line)
$6 - HD Fee (waived with qualifying HD package)
$6 - Lease Fee

My biggest concern is the $29.95 upgrade fee. Did anyone else get charged this? They didn't even tell me about it on my first call (I called once and paid the $299, etc. then at the very end of the call was told I had to call tech support back because they had an incorrect 'Starband' code on my account and the CSRs overnight didn't have access to remove it.) So, 3 hours after I had already paid the upgrade charge I was suddenly bombarded with this 'new' fee with no solid explanation of why I had to pay it.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

What's $54.99 DishHDBronze programming? Is it all HD channels? $6 HD fee also strange to me. Gosh, so many fees!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dojoman said:


> What's $54.99 DishHDBronze programming?


Check the rate charts posted here and on the Dish Network website.


> Is it all HD channels?


Again, check the websites


> $6 HD fee also strange to me.


This is a "penalty" for leasing an HD receiver without subscribing to HD programming.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

dojoman said:


> What's $54.99 DishHDBronze programming? Is it all HD channels? $6 HD fee also strange to me. Gosh, so many fees!!!


That's America's Top 60 + all the non-premium HD stuff (23 channels of HD?)


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I also got the $29.95 upgrade equipment fee.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I ordered mine this morning. no mention of the $29.95 upgrade equipment fee. (will not be installed untill 2-21-06  )


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

there shouldn't be any upgrade equipment fees, unless maybe you are on a lease that hasn't expired yet? that might explain the couple with that charge. 

Normal HD is 23 channels now, 25 once Food and HGTV show up. And if you sub for AEP or HBO/Show you'll get 2 more HD's from either one or both depending on which you sub to normally. You can only get the HBO/Show HD's if you also get HBO and/or Show premiums. The HD channels are free in that case


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Check the rate charts posted here and on the Dish Network website.Again, check the websitesThis is a "penalty" for leasing an HD receiver without subscribing to HD programming.


I checked the website. Looks like new HD package for 211 and 622 receivers. What if you were on old HD package, are they still going to charge $6 HD fee? I have AT 120 with old HD package (Discovery HD, HDNet, HBO HD, TNT HD, HDNet Movie). This certainly is confusing. Dish website also does not list what 25 HD channels are included with HD Bronze package.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I had no "Upgrade" fee...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I lease the 811, but I have the 811 for 15 months. Will dish charge the $29.95 upgrade fee for anyone leasing any dish equipment???


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I was offered $25 if i sent them my 811. They want to get the old gear out of circulation.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> there shouldn't be any upgrade equipment fees, unless maybe you are on a lease that hasn't expired yet? that might explain the couple with that charge.


I have always owned the receivers the 622 is replacing (a 301 and a 510). I have never leased from Dish before. This situation is not leaving me with a favorable impression of Dish


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Marriner said:


> I ordered mine this morning. no mention of the $29.95 upgrade equipment fee. (will not be installed untill 2-21-06  )


Marriner, are you coming off a lease? I'm wondering if there's any validity to the idea that customers coming off other leases are getting this charge, in which case I need to call them back (again).


----------



## Kendick (Feb 1, 2005)

dojoman said:


> What's $54.99 DishHDBronze programming? Is it all HD channels? $6 HD fee also strange to me. Gosh, so many fees!!!


The new DISH website does a good job of explaining the programming and receiver options


----------



## blue (Jan 23, 2003)

I found this amusing. I paid the $299 when ordering a 622 today and was told that they would waive the normal 'service fee' they charge for paying by phone.
I certainly hope I sounded appreciative enough.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, my ordeal included cancelling my SBC/Dish account, after being told I wouldn't need to. Then a sales supervisor at dish told me that the 622 was only available to new subscribers, and to get one I'd need to cancel my SBC/DISH account, wait 6 months and then get a new account. I knew that was crap, and asked to be transferred to her supervisor. She hung up on me. I called back and got a very nice person who said, here's what we're gonna' do: I'm creating a new account for you, and shipping a 622 to you. When it comes, we'll install it and you can cancel your SBC account. She charged me $349, but said I'd get $49.00 of that back. She also said there was a $100.00 rebate i'd be able to get after receiving my first bill. I got the Platinum package, which with all the discounts and fee waiving, turned out to be less per month than my AT120 + HD/Voom + HBO/Showtime + Locals I currently have with SBC.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

It went pretty smooth for me this moring when I ordered the VIP 622. Here is how I ended up:

VIP 622 upgrade from 301 receiver:

VIP 622 = $299 (upgrade Fee) - $25 (301 return credit) = $275 (out-of-pocket)

The CSR said that if I want to I can return the receiver that I am replacing for a $25 credit. They are sending me a box in the mail. This is total optional and not required for the deal.

Programing Package:

HD Silver (120 + HD) = $59.99
Locals = $5.00
Lease Fee = $6.00
Dual Tuner Fee = $5.00
No phone line Fee = $5.00

Total Package = $80.99

I also tried to upgrade my 811 to a VIP 211 and the CSR said that the promotion is only eligiable for 1 reciever upgrade at this time. She said that I can hang on to the 811 and I could try next month since all the the deals change each month. I might be able to upgrade it then.

They will also be installing a Dish 1000 antenna. My installation is scheduled for 2/11


----------



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

I called this morning to get the 211 and swap the 811. They told me 
it would be 99 dollars to add another dish and 49 dollars for the 211. 
A total of 148 dollars. I thought it was only 49 dollars for the new deal.
Am I wrong? Or got the wrong deal? Also they said the installer
would be here between 12 and 5 tomorrow the 2nd.
I am confused.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

After 3 calls to Dish I finally got the mystery $29.99 charge removed (found out it was 29.99, not 29.95, but still no explanation what it was supposed to be for.) I've been told my CC has already been credited, though I'll keep my eyes on it for a couple days to see if that really happened.

I also got them to break down the monthly charges in detail, as that seemed o be up in the air:

$54.99 - DishHD Bronze (includes locals)
$5.98 - DVR Fee
$5.00 - Extra Receiver/Tuner Fee (waived if connected to phone)
$6.00 - HD Fee (waived with DishHD programming)

The $6 lease fee is still unknown at this point. I've been told there will be one, but the last 2 folks I talked to didn't know.


----------



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

Called around 10AM Pacific. Held about 10-15 minutes. For upgrading from a owned 811, which I am keeping, my 622 charge was $299.99. In addition, about $11 is being added to my account monthly for DVR and lease fee.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

> What if you were on old HD package, are they still going to charge $6 HD fee?


I'm with you on that one. I have a feeling we are going to get charged an extra $6.00. Does anyone really know if this is true?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

jakattak said:


> Marriner, are you coming off a lease? I'm wondering if there's any validity to the idea that customers coming off other leases are getting this charge, in which case I need to call them back (again).


I own all my receivers including the 811. The 622 will be my first 'leased' receiver.


----------



## MYNAMEHERE (Nov 22, 2005)

From what I understand you will only be charged the lease fee if you already have a receiver on lease. When I called to renew my service, I asked exactly what my monthy charges will be...Gold pack w/o locals was 69.99 plus the 5.95 DVR fee...that's it. I was also suprised to here about the $100 dollar rebate after the first bill, and 3 months free of HBO-Cinemax. She also said somthing about a $10 dollar discount a month for something or other.

I do have a question...if I don't get locals can I get the national PBS feed?


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

What's next on the fee front? The show an actual picture fee? The attach receiver to a TV fee? The power switch usage fee?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

someone please explain the $100 rebate on the first bill that keeps getting mentioned, that is curious. I wanna know WHY!!


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Nah... the attach the Dish to the receiver fee, along with the connect the phone fee.. followed by the change the channel fee and the remote fee... :lol:


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Marriner said:


> I own all my receivers including the 811. The 622 will be my first 'leased' receiver.


Call them back, again and again, until they take the $29.99 charge off. It took 3 calls after I started this post to get them to realize there was something 'fishy' about it, but they did eventually credit my CC the charge.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> someone please explain the $100 rebate on the first bill that keeps getting mentioned, that is curious. I wanna know WHY!!


i went to the page the CSr gave me to print out the rebate form. What it actually is, is a credit to your bill of $10.00 for ten months. So, if you are being told there is a ten dollar discount per month on your bill AND a hundred dollar rebate, I think you are being led astray.


----------



## mrhoni (Jan 19, 2006)

RJDII said:


> They told me
> it would be 99 dollars to add another dish and 49 dollars for the 211.


I also was told it would be $99 for installation to add another dish. For the moment I decided to not worry about it and just get it all setup and ordered and then complain about incorrect charges later.

My assumption is the $299 included installation. She said is was for the receiver only, not for the antenna.

I have a Dish500 so I don't know if a Dish1000 will be installed replacing the Dish500 or I must have a second dish installed (btw I'm in San Jose, CA).

Reading everyone's posts doesn't clear it up for me.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

mrhoni said:


> I also was told it would be $99 for installation to add another dish. For the moment I decided to not worry about it and just get it all setup and ordered and then complain about incorrect charges later.
> 
> My assumption is the $299 included installation. She said is was for the receiver only, not for the antenna.
> 
> ...


I'd call the next CSR and replay the Charlies Chat (over DVR) for her / him. Maybe that would help. You're correct..$299 was for everything you need (receiver, install and antenna)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

Codeman00 said:


> I'd call the next CSR and replay the Charlies Chat (over DVR) for her / him. Maybe that would help. You're correct..$299 was for everything you need (receiver, install and antenna)


Yes, when i talked to them they told me it is included if needed, you should keep calling htemn up and bothering em...I wasnt chagned a 29.99 fee hopelly they wont charge me later when i activate it..BTW, i turned am giving in my leased 811, the rep said somthing about how tehy wont charge me $5 extra everymonth by doing so, why were they gona charge me $5 every month? was that the Lease fee for teh new 622 that they'll take away if i replace my 811??


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> i turned am giving in my leased 811, the rep said somthing about how tehy wont charge me $5 extra everymonth by doing so, why were they gona charge me $5 every month? was that the Lease fee for teh new 622 that they'll take away if i replace my 811??


The $5 lease fee is for the 811 that you won't be leasing if you turn it back in. The lease fee on the ViP622 is $6. You'll also be endowed with a $5.98 DVR fee.


----------

